# Ghetto Tubeless with 700c wheels?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

So I haven't dropped the money on Shimano tubeless yet and I was wondering if anyone has tried the ghetto tubeless conversion on any of their 700c wheelsets?

I searched online and it seems only MTBers are doing this, and not many roadies or cyclocross folkz are. 

Anyone got experience?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ghetto tubeless as in 'cut up an innertube' ? never tried it. you know you have to use tubeless tires for road, correct? absolutely have to. if you're going to spend that much on tires, why wouldn't you spend an extra $20-30 for the correct rim tape and valves?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Plenty of people have done it with CX. Tristan Schouten comes to mind as someone who was pretty successfull. As CXwrench said, its not worthwhile for road, although I guess you could make your own valve and use some strapping tape and that would be ghetto.

Tristan Schouten: Twins and Tubeless Tire Setup


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Considering the pressure needed and the issues that could come up if your tire burps or blows off on the road, I'd look at a real solution like Shimano. In MTB, one usually burps or blows a tire on a landing or hitting some rock. So, one is likely going slower.

If you want a good road feel, but are not willing to get a new wheelset yet, try Vittoria Open Corsa tires in 25 mm. Lower pressure and a real good ride.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

CleavesF said:


> So I haven't dropped the money on Shimano tubeless yet and I was wondering if anyone has tried the ghetto tubeless conversion on any of their 700c wheelsets?
> 
> I searched online and it seems only MTBers are doing this, and not many roadies or cyclocross folkz are.
> 
> Anyone got experience?


MTB can get away with this (and most likely CX) as the tire pressures are not that high relative to road.

Bontrager does have their UST rimstrip.

Stan's notubes do not advise ghetto tubeless using regular road tires. They recommend using tubeless ready road tires, so the bead will seal properly.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Use Stan's tape and real Road Tubeless tires, and you're 100% good. No other combination is possible.

But if you Search the Forums, you can read all about it - it's all been documented here already.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got over ~500 miles on a stock set of fulcrum 4's with Fusion 3's (tubeless) w/o stans tape. There was a tiny hole in the rim bed that I plugged with JB Weld, mounted up the tires, added stans sealant and they've been fine. 

Getting the tires on took soap & water and patience - I don't look forward to having to do a roadside repair should I cut a tire and need to insert a tube and tire patch..


----------

